# Any ideas about what is causing this?



## ldawntaylor (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi,

My mom's dog has a fairly large swollen area under her jaw.  She doesn't object to my touching the area.  It is not hard anywhere.  Was fine last night and swollen this morning.

My guess is she got bit by something.  But, I would like to be sure.  Do dogs get edema under the jaw when they have parasites?

She did get bit last year - a snake was my guess at the time- and this looks a lot like that. 

Anyway please take a look and let me know what you think.










Please let me know what you think,

Lisa


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 6, 2016)

Yep looks like an allergic reaction... could be a sting or bite. 
Vet check would be best IMO.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks Southern.

As added info the dog is eating and drinking like normal.  She is a little slower about jumping up on me.  But her attitude is still very much the same.  And most important, her breathing is completely normal.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 7, 2016)

Maybe think about taking the collar off - just looks uncomfortable to me...


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 7, 2016)

If I can get her to be still.  I will at least loosen it a notch.  Talk about a high energy dog.  Normally this one would be able to jump over the 4 foot gate if she had any forward motion to her jumps.  Right now, she isn't trying too hard.  And, if the swelling gets any worse I will be contacting the vet.  My vet is a less is more type when it comes to medications so chances of her suggesting anything is minimal unless things get worse.  She will likely suggest a cloth soaked in epsom salt water.  Especially if there was any open wound.  I am doing that  a couple times a day anyway.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 7, 2016)

Then perhaps you should try the cloth soaked in epsom salt water now.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 7, 2016)

Benadryl?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 7, 2016)

Agree with @frustratedearthmother 
most vets will give you the dosage for benedryl. Sometimes waiting til there is a breathing issue is too late. Get the swelling down.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 7, 2016)

Well, I went ahead and gave the benedryl.  If it is a reaction to some kind of bug bite then it should work.  I do not know whether it will work if I am dealing with a snake bite.

At work I have been told that, for people anyway, if the one bitten survives the first 30 minutes then they should be okay.  I am not saying that recovery is easy, just most probable.  One reason I am really considering trying to get an epi pen to have on hand.  Here the any hospital or clinic is at least 20 minutes away and so are any paramedics.

The only reason I did the benedryl is because the vet gave me the info over the phone.  One complication is this dog belongs to my mother and she is out of the country for a few more days.  So getting permission to do anything is rather tricky and I don't have the funds to just pay the vet myself right now.  Also, the vets around here require payment at the time of service.

I just hope and pray this works.  Or that this swelling goes down on its own.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 7, 2016)

Benadryl is commonly prescribed for snakebites...but yes...it would probably have been best if it were administered as soon as possible after the bite, if that's what it was.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 7, 2016)

I thought everyone who has responded would like to know.  The dog is much better tonight.  One question, never having used benedryl in this situation before, will I need to repeat the medication?  Or does that depend on how she is doing in the morning?

Thanks to all who responded.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 8, 2016)

My mom's dog is completely back to normal tonight.  I wonder if she will be a little more careful in what she investigates now....probably not.  I need to keep my note on dosage amounts so that if this happens again I will have some notion of what to do earlier.  So it doesn't get as bad.

Again, my thanks to everyone who took time to respond


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 9, 2016)

So glad to hear she's better!


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 21, 2016)

I got a picture of her this morning.  As you can see any residue of the swelling is long gone.




Yes, all pictures of her are through a fence or include someone holding on to her.  She just gets too excited to remember what sit is.


----------

